# Unlocked iPhone 4 + Telus + Pay as you go = ?



## Nik_Ars (Mar 22, 2010)

I'm interested in getting an iPhone 4 but don't want to be stuck with a 3 year contract, as I plan to update the phone within the next two years (Telus contract is FINALY over). The Telus web site does not offer much information on pay as you go services, and never mention the iPhone in any of the pay as you go articles since i'm guessing it is not meant to be used on a pay as you go plan...

So my question is, can you use an unlocked iPhone 4 on Telus' pay as you go network? I have never been on a Pay as you go plan before, and have no clue how it works. Is it really as simple as buying a MicroSIM, setting up the phone on Telus' website and buying top up cards or are there monthly fees?

I like Telus and have had no problems with them however my customer loyalty is non existent (well besides Apple..) and if anyone had any better suggestions, I'm all ears! 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Trevor... (Feb 21, 2003)

Yes, but they don't allow data use on prepaid HSPA, which suits me fine.


----------



## Nik_Ars (Mar 22, 2010)

The data use is not a big problem for me, but just wondering if you or anyone knows if any carrier allows data on HSPA prepaid phones?


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

Why go PAYG when you could just go rolling month-to-month?


----------



## Theseus (Jun 6, 2006)

Rogers recently rolled out a 7-day/125MB "data pass" for $7 on PAYG, and dropped the 1-day/20MB price to $2. Works great on my 3Gs; I use about 60 minutes of talk time a year, and no standard plan comes even close to PAYG rates in my situation.

Rumour has it they'll be introducing a 30-day pass as well, somewhere around $25.


----------



## lightbulb (Oct 24, 2005)

This may be your cheapest route: it seems ppl are sucessfully using iphones, including new ip4, on 7-11 Speak Out PayGo. Rate is .25 / minute and they now have UNLIMITED data plan @ $10 / month. The micro Sim requirement in ip4 would require you cut down the reg Sim card provided by 7-11. It runs on Rogers network. Either they haven't caught on or not enough users are abusing / taking advantage of the cheap data, as it was never offered with heavy data smart phone users in mind. There are system limitations, including no US coverage. http://www.speakoutwireless.ca/


----------



## Nik_Ars (Mar 22, 2010)

lightbulb said:


> This may be your cheapest route: it seems ppl are sucessfully using iphones, including new ip4, on 7-11 Speak Out PayGo. Rate is .25 / minute and they now have UNLIMITED data plan @ $10 / month. The micro Sim requirement in ip4 would require you cut down the reg Sim card provided by 7-11. It runs on Rogers network. Either they haven't caught on or not enough users are abusing / taking advantage of the cheap data, as it was never offered with heavy data smart phone users in mind. There are system limitations, including no US coverage. http://www.speakoutwireless.ca/


I may look into that, but do I first need to buy one of their..interesting looking phones?


----------



## modsuperstar (Nov 23, 2004)

Theseus said:


> Rogers recently rolled out a 7-day/125MB "data pass" for $7 on PAYG, and dropped the 1-day/20MB price to $2. Works great on my 3Gs; I use about 60 minutes of talk time a year, and no standard plan comes even close to PAYG rates in my situation.
> 
> Rumour has it they'll be introducing a 30-day pass as well, somewhere around $25.


If they go to this I am back to PAYG in a heartbeat. I previously had the glorious $7/month WAP package, but they closed that loophole in December. I barely ever use my phone for talk and simply have it on a month to month $25/500mb plan with no voice plan. I pay through the nose if I need to make a call and I pay full price for texts, but it's still cheaper then paying for a voice plan every month I won't use to it's full potential.


----------



## lightbulb (Oct 24, 2005)

You can always try selling the _interesting_ phone on craigslist or keep for a back up, I believe it's unlocked. If you buy $50 airtime the phone w/ sim is only $40 and they even throw in a Slurpee. I plan to pass my old 2G iphone on to my son and put it on the SO Paygo w/ data. Just need to get the ip4 first.



Nik_Ars said:


> I may look into that, but do I first need to buy one of their..interesting looking phones?


----------

